# SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?



## EchterJung234 (4. Februar 2018)

*SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Hey Leute,

Ich stehe vor folgender Entscheidung, in meinem System sind zwei SSD verbaut eine 120Gb für das System und eine 512Gb für Spiele, die ist jetzt jedoch voll und es soll eine weitere her.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage: lohnt sich die wesentlich höhere Geschwindigkeit für Spiele??? Oder macht sich das gegenüber einer SATA3 SSD überhaupt bemerkbar?
Weil der Preis für eine 250Gb nvme ist genauso hoch wie der Preis einer 512Gb SATA3 SSD.

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge schon mal im voraus

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

In der Regel lohnt sich eine NVME SSD für Leute wie uns nicht der Zuwachs ist nicht so krass. Ich würde ganz klar die 512er Sata SSD nehmen.

Eine MX 500 oder Samsung 850/860 Evo sind hier mal zwei (drei) der Dauerbrenner im Forum.


----------



## HisN (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Definiere die leere Hülse "lohnt sich".


Ich hab mal ein bisschen Beobachtet. Ich hab ein NVME-Only-System.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EfJ6oS45RiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FZlrxinZic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vz6bmRnkwa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZ_U_59uJLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNKA1HQlMnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HisN (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjzm1RzbW1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und auch wenn es der geneigte Gamer nicht wahr haben will. Es gibt eine Sache, die die Lade-Geschwindigkeit deutlich beeinflussen kann. Achtet mal beim 2. Level-Load auf die Datenträger-Auslastung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GpgXm1305pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EchterJung234 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Lohnt sich bezogen auf Preis Leistung. Ist es den Aufpreis wert, um beim laden Sekunden zu sparen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Das kannst nur du wissen.
Ist es dir das wert? Ja, dann kauf eine NVME, nein, dann kaufe eine normale SATA SSD


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Wenn ich mir die Größe der heutigen Spiele anschaue, sind mit SSDs eindeutig zu teuer geworden. Ich habe meine 250GB Platte für das System und die Spielstände, eine 500GB SSD für die aktuellen Lieblingsspiele und für das Spielearchiv eine 3TB HDD, die als 5400U/min wirklich unhörbar ist, da mit langsamen Zugriffszeiten gesegnet. Ich werde diese HDD in Kürze mit eine 60GB SSD Cachen und dann berichten, was es für der Ladezeit der Spiele bringen wird. Mit 60GB kann man etliche Spiele massiv beschleunigen, weil es nur um die Daten bis ca. 16KB geht, alles darüber ist auch mit der HDD schnell genug.

Ansonsten geh gleich auf eine 1TB SSD: 230,-€ für 1TB gegenüber 120,-€ für 3TB HDD plus 60GB SSD über Intel RST als Chachelaufwerk genutzt.
Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Mein Tipp:
Kauf dir ne 6tb HDD Festplatte und fertig.

Spiele werden immer grössere.
Was bringen mir 512gb wenn ich da gerade mal 5-9 "moderne grosse aa games" drauf bekomme?

Die paar Sekunden Wartezeit beim ersten laden sind ja nun auch kein Weltuntergang, und danach sind die meisten games doch eh im RAM.

SSD als systemfestplatte: IMO sinnvoll
SSD als gamingfestplatte: Geldverschwendung.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## pphs (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> Kauf dir ne 6tb HDD Festplatte und fertig.
> 
> Spiele werden immer grössere.
> ...



paar sekunden sind schonmal quatsch. manche spiele laden sogar minutenlang länger auf einer HDD im gegensatz zu einer SSD.. also hier von sinnfrei zu sprechen kann nur von jemandem kommen, der sich sowas nicht leisten kann und sich das schönreden will..


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*



pphs schrieb:


> paar sekunden sind schonmal quatsch. manche spiele laden sogar minutenlang länger auf einer HDD im gegensatz zu einer SSD.. also hier von sinnfrei zu sprechen kann nur von jemandem kommen, der sich sowas nicht leisten kann und sich das schönreden will..



Ich hab ne SSD und auch auf der game schon gehabt.

Ich sehe die Vorteile nicht.

Beispiel GTA 5 (ich Schütz die Zeiten einfach mal)
SSD Ladezeit 30 sekunden
HDD Ladezeit 2 minuten


Okay.....ingame dann sowieso keine Ladezeiten mehr weil alles im RAM ist.....warum sollten mich bei einer 2 Stunden gaming session die 1,5 Minuten Zeit mehr noch stören?

Klar isses schneller, aber bei games gilt IMO nach wie vor die Devise: mehr Speicherplatz anstatt Geschwindigkeit.....

Ist aber meine persönliche Meinung.
Und bitte Schlüsse bei sowas nicht auf die Liquidität von Leuten zurück.


----------



## EchterJung234 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Also HDD kommt für mich bei großen Open World spielen und AAA Spielen nicht mehr unter. Die Ladezeiten sind mir einfach zu lang. Gerade bei assassins creed origin oder ghost recon wildlands... da wird auf einer HDD teilweise ingame nachgeladen... 
Deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung dass SSD auf jedenfall bei spielen Sinn macht. Nur eben die Frage ob nvme in Spielen merklich schneller ist. Mit merklich meine ich gleicher Unterschied wie zwischen HDD und SSD in Spielen. Rein vom kopieren von Daten her fällt das Urteil ja klar zugunsten nvme aber wie sieht es in Spielen aus?

Danke schon mal für die vielen Tipps und konstruktiven Meinungen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Ich spiele keine 9 Games gleichzeitig.
Und haste Dir jetzt Mal die Videos angeschaut? Hätte Deine Frage nämlich inzwischen beantwortet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich spiele keine 9 Games gleichzeitig.


Darum reicht auch eine 500GB SSD völlig aus. Löschen der nicht gespielten Spiele und gut is, oder eben verschieben per "Junction" auf eine HDD, wenn man das alte Spiel doch nochmal spielen will. Dann kann man es auch schnell auf die SSD zurückschieben. Aber TB weise SSDs in den Rechner zu packen geht auf Dauer ziemlich ins Geld.


----------



## chaotium (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Diejenigen die gegen SSD, speziell gegen PCIE wettern, die müssen wohl auf das HDD klackern stehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Diejenigen die gegen SSD, speziell gegen PCIE wettern, die müssen wohl auf das HDD klackern stehen.


Ich wettere überhaupt nicht dagegen, technisch ist das alles grandios und rein gar nichts spricht technisch gegen die Verwendung von mehreren TB großen PCIe x 4 SSDs, wäre nicht der Preis. Übrigens ist meine gerade als Reaktion auf immer größer werdende Spiele und steigende Kosten für SSDs, es gab 1TB schon für 190,-€,  eingebaute 3TB WD Red wirklich nicht zu hören, auch nicht im Betrieb mit ihren unter 30 dB(A). Und zum kopieren riesiger Datenmengen muss man bei SSDs auch genau schauen, wie groß der DDR Speicher ist, denn sehr häufig bricht nach 2GB die Schreibrate massiv ein.
54 HDDs and SSHDs, reviewed: the best drives for your desktop, laptop, and NAS - Noise levels

1 TB HDD 30,-€: Western Digital WD Red 3TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1 TB SSD: 230,-€ Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1 TB PCIe: 400,-€ Samsung SSD 960 EVO 1TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du siehst, das GB einer PCIe SSD kostet dreizehm mal mehr als von einer HDD. Braucht man also für das Spiele Archiv wirklich eine PCIe SSD? Der TE könnte jetzt auch eine PCIs für die aktuellen Spiele einbauen, die wenig gespielten auf die Sata SSD schieben und spätenstens danach würde ich die dritte Kategorie "selten gespielte Spiele" einführen und dafür eine HDD nutzen.


----------



## chaotium (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Ich hab ne Intel 750 PCIE SDD mit 800 GB. Dazu ne 4 TB WD Green also SPiele Speicher zum tauschen ^^


----------



## T1me (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Diejenigen die gegen SSD, speziell gegen PCIE wettern, die müssen wohl auf das HDD klackern stehen.



Ich hab ne 256gb ssd, davon sind ca 70GB belegt. Das einzige Game darauf ist CS:GO sodass ich erster auf dem Server bin. Ist aber eigentlich egal da man eh auf alle anderen warten muss.

Alle anderen Spiele sind auf meiner 2TB WD Red und sehe kein Bedürfnis ein Game auf die SSD's zu ziehen, keine Nachladeruckler, keine aufploppenden Texturen. Ob ich bei einem Game zu Beginn ne Minute länger warten muss ist mir egal, dann geh ich was zu trinken/essen holen oder aufs Klo.

Und das "geklackere" höre ich nichtmal, da ich ein Headset aufhab, im Idle ohne Kopfhörer auch nicht, da sich HDD abschaltet.

Davon abgesehen sind 200€ für 500GB (960 EVO) für nahezu 0 Mehrwert/Zeitersparnis für mich herausgeblasenes Geld. Das könnte ich besser investieren.


----------



## chaotium (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

0 Mehrwert, ohman ich lasse es 
Wenn Du der Meinung bist dass es egal ist ob HDD oder SSD oder SSD NVME, dann bitte


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> 0 Mehrwert, ohman ich lasse es


Je größer die Spiele werden, umso größer ist der Vorteil für PCIe Festplatten, keine Frage. Es bleibt alles eine eigene Bewertung. Der zeitliche Vorteil beim Laden und durch Nachladeruckler ist vorhanden, bevor ich aber Geld in eine PCIe SSD stecke, würde ich zuerst eine bessere Grafikkarte (der TE hat eine GTX 1080Ti, der Punkt fällt weg) und danach 32GB RAM empfehlen. Und erst dann das Geld für die PCIe SSD raushauen. Meine Meinung


----------



## onlygaming (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> Kauf dir ne 6tb HDD Festplatte und fertig.
> 
> Spiele werden immer grössere.
> ...



Ich hab 1,5 TB HDD Speicher und diese sind bis am Anschlag voll, ich spiele halt so ziemlich alles Querbeet einige Freunde sind auch nur jedes zweite/dritte Wochenende da mit denen spiele ich z.B R6 sonst schimmelt es auf der Platte rum xD, in meinen Assetto Corsa Ordner will ich mit den Mods lieber nicht reingucken^^ 

Aber eine SSD lohnt sich schon keine Frage.... Als Systemplatte schon ein muss m.M. nach, nur 150€ für 500GB ausgeben wo dann ca. 3 Mal Final Fantasy XV draufpasst ist finde ich schon happig. Wären 1 TB SSD's in dem Bereich hätte ich schon längst eine im PC. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## EchterJung234 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Anregungen und Tipps. Ich werde es dann wohl so machen dass ich mir eine pci e SSD hole für Betriebssystem und aktuellste spiele und die SATA dann für gängige spiele. 
Die HDD dient dann zum verwalten Alter spiele und eben von Daten und Dokumenten.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octobit (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*



EchterJung234 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Anregungen und Tipps. Ich werde es dann wohl so machen dass ich mir eine pci e SSD hole für Betriebssystem und aktuellste spiele und die SATA dann für gängige spiele.
> Die HDD dient dann zum verwalten Alter spiele und eben von Daten und Dokumenten.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Ich weiß nicht, ob du es mitbekommen hast bzw wie eilig es dir ist, aber es laufen gerade auch noch 5 Lesertests zur Samsung 960 Evo. Bis zum 20. 2. müssen die fertig sein.
Ich denke mal meiner kommt im Laufe der Woche bzw spätestens am Wochenende. Ohne jetzt zu viel zu spoilern, aber zumindest bei mir ist der Unterschied zwischen PCIe und SATA fast nur in synthetischen Benches zu sehen. Ich würde da eher zu einer größeren SATA SSD greifen. 

(Wenn du es wirklich sehr eilig hast, kann ich dir auch meine Messwerte in einer Excel Datei zukommen lassen)

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Ich wuerde zur NVMe tendieren.
Die sind garnicht mal soviel teurer, kosten manchmal sogar das gleiche wie die SATA SSDs
Zumindest wenn du auf eine der OEM SSDs zugreifst, wie beispielsweise SM961 oder PM961, da kriegst du fuer fast das gleiche Geld, richtig viel Leistung!


----------



## HisN (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Die man beim Zocken nicht abrufen kann, weil die Game-Engines die Daten gar nicht so schnell verarbeiten können, wie sie die SSD liefern könnte. Permanentes und andauerndes CPU-Limit.

Ich würde mir die M.2 kaufen, weil ich bei jeder SSD zwei Kabel spare.


----------



## Octobit (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Für mich auch der Grund, warum ich schon auf eine M.2 spekuliert hatte. Hinter dem Mainboard Tray habe ich beide Plätze schon belegt und ich baue garantiert nicht meine Laufwerkskäfige für eine einzelne SSD wieder ein.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*



Octobit schrieb:


> Hinter dem Mainboard Tray habe ich beide Plätze schon belegt und ich baue garantiert nicht meine Laufwerkskäfige für eine einzelne SSD wieder ein.k


Und die nächsten zwei M2 passen dann hier druff, einmal ein PCIe M2 und einmal eine Sata M2 via Kabel
RaidSonic Icy Box IB-PCI209 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und wie gesagt, ich hasse Geräusche und bin wirklich von der WD 3TB  Red zusammen mit Entkopplungsrahmen überrascht. Es ist wirklich lese, ich höre nur das DPP11 -550W Netzteil leicht scheppern, klingeln und surren und den eLoop 140mm, der mit 450U/min vor sich hin rauscht. Die besagte geräuschoptimierte HDD ist leiser als beides.


----------



## chaotium (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

die neuen Intel M2 760p sind interessant


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Das billigste und Sinnvollste ist und bleibt diese SSD mit bestem GB/Euro Verhältnis.
Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## onlygaming (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Das wäre der einzige Grund für mich auf M.2 zu upgraden, ich habe aktuell 3 Festplatten verbaut hab den Käfig aber noch drin, würde denke ich noch eine Sata 3 SSD kaufen min. 500 eher 1000 GB und ab dann die HDD's ausrangieren.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## EchterJung234 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD, aber Nvme oder SATA3 für Spiele?*

Der Punkt mit den extra Kabeln habe ich noch gar nicht bedacht und ist mit Sicherheit nicht zu verachten.
Ich habe meinen Plan nach all den Meinungen hier wie folgt zusammengestellt:

Plan: 
Die samsung 960 Evo 500Gb kaufen, da dann Windows 10 drauf installieren und die restlichen Gb (plane für Win10 80Gb ein) für die aktuellsten spiele wie Assassins creed origins und so zu nehmen.
Die kleine SSD (120gb) nehme ich rein für programme und die große SSD für weitere spiele und meine letzte verbliebende Festplatte bleibt mein Datensammler für Download, Patches etc...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------

